# New to Archery talk



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island forum has rules for classifieds section have to be a member for 2 weeks and have a minimum of 20 posts to be eligible for full access to classifieds section it's done to protect from scams there is a list of forum rules someone more familiar probably can explain better good choice on the elite bow


----------



## msplitt (10 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## Mikey2 (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## rivergirl1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome msplitt!


----------



## Kjaustin (Mar 15, 2017)

msplitt said:


> Hello! Im new to archery talk! Ive been archery hunting for 3 years now and hunt with an Elite Impulse 34 29" draw and 65 pounds! So far Ive gotten 5 deer with it.
> 
> For some reason when I look at something to buy and attempt to reply it tells me I do not have access. Why is that?


because rules are rules and rules make it hard for the scammers lol


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

msplitt.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Zack111 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from OH!


----------



## jlfahl92 (10 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## KeithH (10 mo ago)

Hi from Eastern Washington!


----------



## Iso pro (May 13, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Ikswodolg (Aug 29, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## fallenspirit123 (12 mo ago)

Hello from Tennessee!


----------



## TSal (10 mo ago)

SITKA SLAYER said:


> Welcome from long island forum has rules for classifieds section have to be a member for 2 weeks and have a minimum of 20 posts to be eligible for full access to classifieds section it's done to protect from scams there is a list of forum rules someone more familiar probably can explain better good choice on the elite bow


That's helpful. I was trying to figure out the expectations.


----------



## Jtcollin (10 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky Brady (Aug 31, 2021)

Been on here forever, I had rotator repairs and took a year off


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky Brady (Aug 31, 2021)

Welcome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Washington State.

I'd like to introduce you (if you don't know already) to Washington State Archery Association. We have two websites. New one (with online membership application and online tournament registration) is www.WashingtonStateArchery.com

Older one (with a lot of info including tournament results, records, rules, list of Clubs and Shops etc) is www.WashingtonArchery.org

We also have a Facebook Page (public) and a Facebook Group (you'll need to ask to join).


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

wa-prez said:


> Hello and welcome to Washington State.
> 
> I'd like to introduce you (if you don't know already) to Washington State Archery Association. We have two websites. New one (with online membership application and online tournament registration) is www.WashingtonStateArchery.com
> 
> ...


How do you know the OP is from WA? It's not in either of their posts. As a matter of fact, there is nothing in any of their posts or profile that says they are from WA.


----------



## bradleydm1 (10 mo ago)

Welcome from Iowa!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

VeritasHunter said:


> How do you know the OP is from WA? It's not in either of their posts. As a matter of fact, there is nothing in any of their posts or profile that says they are from WA.


I guess I just thought I saw that somewhere. The post showed up when I did a search for "Washington".


----------



## jjmjr2323 (12 mo ago)

Welcome from PA


----------



## Send^It (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

From Union by God Ky.


----------



## Josh W.. (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome!!!!


----------

